

To Sidney Harman, the new publisher of Newsweek, life begins at 90 - wolfhumble
http://www.usc.edu/uscnews/stories/15900.html

======
wolfhumble
For the Newsweek story: [http://www.forbes.com/2010/08/02/newsweek-sidney-
harman-busi...](http://www.forbes.com/2010/08/02/newsweek-sidney-harman-
business-media-harman.html)

